# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل: مجموع به 26 رسالة للامام الشوكاني /  مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين
مجموع به 26 رسالة للامام الشوكاني 

عنوان المخطوط مجموع به 26 رسالة للامام الشوكاني , اولها : رسالة في اختلاف الناس في السفر الذي تقصر فيه الصلاة            
المؤلف: الشوكاني ، محمد بن على         
تاريخ النسخ: ق 13 هـ
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف:         
رقم الصنف: 216.1 م ش
الوصف: نسخة جيدة         
الرقم العام: 7800
الوصف المادي: 78ق ، 32 × 23 سم         
المراجع:
الموضوع:     العبادات ، الفقه الاسلامي. 2- الصلاة
الإحالات:     ا - المؤلف ب - تاريخ النسخ

يتضمن المجموع الرسائل التالية :
1- رسالة في اختلاف الناس في السفر
2- رسالة في المولد / ورقة 5 = الفتح الرباني 1077/ 2
3- رسالة اطلاع ارباب الكمال على ما في رسالة الجلال / ورقة 6
4- بحث في وجوب الامساك اذا دخل رمضان نهارا / ورقة 21 = الفتح الرباني3235/ 7
5- رسالة اخراج اجرة الحاج من راس المال / ورقة 22
6- تنبيه ذوي الحجا على حكم بيع الرجا / ورقة 24= الفتح الرباني 3631/7
7- بحث لا يبع حاضر لباد / ورقة 29= الفتح الرباني 3579/ 7
8- رسالة ابطال دعوى الاجماع على تحريم مطلق السماع / ورقة 30 =الفتح الرباني 5199/ 10
9- القول المحرر يشان لبس المعصفر وغيره في سائر انواع الاحمر / ورقة 36 =الفتح الرباني 4283 / 9
10- ارشاد المستفيد الى دفع ابن دقيق العيد في الاطلاق والتقييد / ورقة 40
11- المباحث الوفية في الشركة العرفية / ورقة 45 =الفتح الرباني 3973/8
12- زهر النسرين الفائح بفضائل لمعمرين / ورقة 51 =الفتح الرباني 5343/ 11
13- جواب السائل عن تقدير القمر منازل / ورقة 54 =الفتح الرباني 1223/ 3
14- سؤال وجواب عن أذكار النوم / ورقة 58 =الفتح الرباني 5951/ 12
15- بحث في الوصية / ورقة 59 =الفتح الرباني 4865/ 10
16- بحث لا يبع حاضر لباد / ورقة 60 = الفتح الرباني 3579 7
17- بحث على الكلام ان شريعتنا غيرنانسخة لما تقدمهامن الشرائع / ورقة 61
18- بحث في تقويم الاعيان / ورقة 62
19- بحث في الشهادة / ورقة 63
21- اتحاف البررة على حديث لا عدوي ولا طيرة / ورقة 66 = الفتح الرباني 1931/ 4
22- ارشاد الغين الى مذهب اهل البيت في اصحاب النبي / ورقة 69 = الفتح الرباني 825/ 2
23 - بحث في رضاع الكبير / ورقة 73 =الفتح الرباني 3493/ 7
24- بحث في ما يقتضي التحريم من الرضاع / ورقة 74 =الفتح الرباني 3475/ 7
25- القول المقبول في رد المجهول من غير اصحاب الرسول / ورقة 75 =الفتح الرباني 1667/ 4
26- سؤال وجواب في قوله تعالى اني امرت ان اعبد الله مخلصا له الدين / ورقة 79 =الفتح الرباني 1301/ 3


رابط التحميل:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dzvt1mt1ynw

ـــــ
موقع : المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية

موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة

----------

